# Tour of Utah



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Anybody coming out to this? Should be a pretty good field (still only domestic until next year though). The top teams will be there... Toyota United, Navigators, TIAA-Cref, etc. Any of you coming out to it?? 

www.tourofutah.com

Bob Roll making an appearance there too. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68652&highlight=tour+of+utah


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Starts today!!!

I've included a short breakdown of the different stages that will be going on all this week, Monday through Saturday with info on the most spectator friendly times and locations. You can also check out http://www.tourofutah.com/stages.html for more info on the individual stages, or if you think the actual cycling race wouldn't be your thing, at least come out to the Zion's Bank Tour of Utah Festivals. More info can be found here http://www.tourofutah.com/race_fest.html

Stage One (Monday, August 7, 2006) - Nuskin Utah Lake Road Race - Be there at 5:00 pm in downtown Provo to see the last laps and festival.
This stage will start in Provo and go around Utah Lake (about 100 miles). The time to come watch is at the end of the race when they will be doing 3 laps on a circuit in downtown Provo, that's where you'll want to be for the best viewing. That's when the Zion's Bank festival will be also. The festival will be for everyone, cyclist or not. There will be food, entertainment, prize drawings, live music, etc. Best of all, admission is free at bike races! Here's a spectator Guide for Stage One (scroll about halfway down)----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stageone.html

Stage Two (Tuesday, August 8, 2006) - Steve Williams Memorial Road Race - Be at Miller Motorsports Park in Tooele at 4:30pm for the finish/festival.
This stage starts at Thanksgiving Point and goes to Tooele to finish at Miller Motorsports Park. The racers will do 8 laps around Larry H. Miller's new world-class race track. If you're into cars, you can also visit the classic car museum out there during the festival. Spectator Guide ---> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagetwo.html

Stage Three (Wednesday, August 9, 2006) - KJZZ Time Trial - Be there from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm in downtown Heber to watch.
This stage is a race against the clock. Each racer will go out individually against Father Time himself. It's a short course, but they will average 30 mph+ for the whole course. Yes that's on a bicycle. Once again, there will be a Zion's Bank festival to go along with it. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagethree.html

Stage Four (Thursday, August 10, 2006) - 107.5 The End Road Race - Pick a spot going up the Mt. Nebo Loop road to watch the grueling climb at about 3:00 pm.
This stage starts in Provo and loops around West Mountain twice. From there it heads to the hills to climb the Mt. Nebo Pass. There will be no festival this day due to a lack of parking at the top of the Nebo Loop. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagefour.html

Stage Five (Friday, August 11, 2006) - Twin Lab Circuit Race - Be in downtown SLC at about 5:00 pm for a "night on the town."
This stage is a circuit race (short laps multiple times) in downtown SLC. This will be one of the best stages for the spectators and in addition, the Outdoor Expo will also be going on at the Salt Palace. Just remember that the Outdoor Expo ends at 6:00 pm if you want to see it. There are plenty of things in downtown to do and the best part is that all of it is within walking distance! See this website for other ideas http://www.downtownslc.org Your best bet is to take the TRAX in so you don't have to worry about parking, traffic or gas. You can then park at 3300 South, 2100 South, or 1300 South and take TRAX into downtown for a couple bucks. The Tour de France announcer and world-class cyclist from the 80's, Bob Roll, will also be there leading a charity ride just before the pros start. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagefive.html

Stage Six (Saturday, August 12, 2006) - Snowbird Mountain Road Race - Try to get to Snowbird before the finish at 12:00 pm or find a spot on the Alpine loop or Traverse Mountain to cheer the racers on up the hills.
This will be one of the most grueling stages in all of bike racing. Yes, even tougher than most of the Tour de France stages. The racers will start in Deer Valley and head over the mountain to Heber. They will ride through Heber, past Deer Creek, and into Provo canyon where they will climb the Alpine Loop. They will descend American fork canyon reaching speeds of 55mph+. Then it's up and over Traverse Ridge to descend into Draper where they will head to the mouth of Little Cottonwood Canyon. The climb from there up to Snowbird is steep and long. In fact if you have heard of the famous Alpe d'Huez in the Tour de France, you'll know exactly what the climb to Snowbird is like as they are almost identical in elevation gain and distance. There will be a festival at the top and plenty to do and see up there not to mention the normal attractions at Snowbird (alpine slide, tram, zipline, etc). Get up there early if you want a spot though because there is another bike race that same day in the canyon. The race is estimated to finish at about 12:00-12:30pm but the racers will probably hit the mouth of the canyon at about 11:00 am and they will close the canyon then. Spectator Guide ----> http://www.tourofutah.com/stagesix.html

UCI Sanctioning next year!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*I wish I could be there*



cbass94 said:


> Starts today!!!
> 
> I've included a short breakdown of the different stages that will be going on all this week, Monday through Saturday with info on the most spectator friendly times and locations. You can also check out http://www.tourofutah.com/stages.html for more info on the individual stages, or if you think the actual cycling race wouldn't be your thing, at least come out to the Zion's Bank Tour of Utah Festivals. More info can be found here http://www.tourofutah.com/race_fest.html
> 
> ...


especially stage 4 and 6. Grueling mtn finished above 8,000 feet. This is Awesome!!! Will you be attending any of these stages? I would love to see picts. Please share w/ us if you're there.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

I am working with the medical staff, so I will be there every day. I definitely want to bring my camera, but I don't know how many chances I'll get for pics as I will be in a car behind the peloton. Stage 4 and 6 will definitely be good ones!


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be there for Stage 6 after riding the hillclimb hours before. I used to live there, but living at sea-level for the last ten years won't help me at all. Anyone else doing the hillclimb?


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

That's great! I know a lot of people that are doing the hill climb, I'll be working in the Tour though, so I won't be able to race it. Today's stage was great! Some nasty weather at the beginning, but overall a great day for the sprinters! Good job to Sergey Lagutin from Navigators insurance team for the win! It was a great sprint finish with a perfect leadout from his team mates!!


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

It will be fun to see how this race evolves over the next few years. Hopefully it will draw some bigger names/teams. With the elevation and mountain stages, I'd like to see some of the big guns tackle it.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's definitely got a lot of room to grow with the terrain out here. They're not even venturing into the red rocks this year, so that could open up a lot more options too in the future. 

Yesterday's stage turned out really good with Sergey Lagutin (Navigators) taking the sprint win at the finish as well as getting the Best Young Rider jersey. There was a great break that held on for about 80 miles but was ultimately caught on the circuit in Provo on the second to last lap. The weather had a bad spell for about 20 minutes and the wind kicked harder than I've seen it in a long time and brought some rain too. I don't think the riders cared for those miserable 20 minutes too much, but the rest of the day was beautiful and sunny. That's what they say about Utah, "if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes."

Here's the top 25 after stage 1:

Pl Bib Name Team Time Behind
1 5 *LAGUTIN, Sergey Navigators 3:50:22 10 3:50:22
2 53 PINFOLD, Andrew Symmetrics Cycling " 6 "
3 32 *FRIEDMAN, Michael TIAA CREF " 4 "
4 3 GRAJALES, Cesar Navigators " "
5 22 # LOUDER, Jeff Health Net " "
6 26 SAYERS, Michael Health Net " "
7 12 WHERRY, Chris Toyota United " "
8 43 PERRAS, Dominique Kodakgallery.com/Sie " "
9 135 *HANSON, Ken BMC Racing " "
10 4 KOBZARENKO, Valeriy Navigators " 1 "
11 25 O'BEE, Kirk Health Net " "
12 73 *MARTINEZ, Alexi Successfulliving.com " "
13 82 *GARCIA, Jonathan Team Einstein's Cycl " "
14 122 COYLE, Charles Vitamin Cottage " "
15 156 SHIRLEY, Neil KJZZ - Composite Tea " "
16 56 RANDELL, Andrew Symmetrics Cycling " "
17 16 THORNTON, Joshua Toyota United " "
18 11 BALDWIN, Chris Toyota United " "
19 141 *CURRY, Adam Broadmark/Hagens-Ber " "
20 75 GUNN, Curtis Successfulliving.com " "
21 134 *LAINE, Owen BMC Racing " "
22 35 *PETERSON, Thomas TIAA CREF " "
23 102 # PERRINS, Sandy Sienna Dev't/Goble K " "
24 81 DONALD, Jason Team Einstein's Cycl " "
25 15 * STOCKBURGER, Chris Toyota United " "


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Mt Nebo finish line @ 9300ft


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

More Stage 4 - Mt Nebo


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Completely AWESOME!!!!!!!!!*



cyclopath said:


> More Stage 4 - Mt Nebo


Thank so much for sharing and don't stop feeding us.


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent photos. Can't wait to see them arrive on Saturday after the Alpe d'Bird.

I arrived last night and rode up Emigration Canyon this morning and forgot how thin the air is here. I'll be suffering up the 'short-but-seems-like-forever' climb to snowbird tomorrow.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Great pics man! So were you in the media van or did you just have a good zoom lens? From the looks of that picture of Jeff Louder, it looks like you were standing right next to me, literally. Great stage, wasn't it!

BTW, here's a great write-up on that stage: http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/10684.0.html


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

Had a zoom lens. The sprint speed was unbelievable...at the end of a 20 mile climb, then they sprint uphill. I rode up the backside slogging the entire way. It's steeper than the Payson side but shorter...10 miles instead of 20. It was great to watch. Too bad about Burke, thought he was at the fnish line and ....oops...its not at the 8500 ft level, its the 9300...only 6 more miles.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, it was a great effort by Burke, just not timed quite right. I couldn't believe how fast he jumped from the peloton to the leaders though, it was amazing!


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

The final stage was something. We were standing at the top of Tanner Flats and the riders looked completely spent. I surprised to see how spreadout they were. It should even be better next year with some bigger names. Good job to everyone involved!


----------



## cyclopath (Feb 20, 2005)

One more Pic (by P Skousen). This one of the Alpine Loop - Stage 6.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

cyclopath said:


> One more Pic (by P Skousen). This one of the Alpine Loop - Stage 6.


Great pict!! Did they repave this road for this event. Hope they'll paint a bike lane since I'll be interested in trying this mountain some day.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Beautiful shot, gotta love those mountains, and yes they are real 

Here's a couple that I took:
The climb up Little Cottonwood Canyon to Snowbird - Tanner Flats area. Taken from the medic car.









Me, the wife, and Bob Roll at Friday night's downtown circuit race (Stage 5)









It was great talking with him. He shot the breeze with us for quite a while on the morning of the last stage. He was really good to all the fans that wanted autographs and loved to chat with all of them.


----------

